# no service swm system for ota and moca



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

just curious if a person moves to a house that had the swm system installed prior, still has the cables,swm8, etc. 
if the person only uses the internet and ota, can they use the swm system for those? since there isnt going to be an input from directv i assume the ota is going to be ok. of course the person would need to buy decas to use the moca system.

the main reason im asking is the moca systems ive seen so far are really expensive for example 150 for the adapter in each room. and almost the same for the splitter.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

viclovr said:


> just curious if a person moves to a house that had the swm system installed prior, still has the cables,swm8, etc.
> if the person only uses the internet and ota, can they use the swm system for those? since there isnt going to be an input from directv i assume the ota is going to be ok. of course the person would need to buy decas to use the moca system.
> 
> the main reason im asking is the moca systems ive seen so far are really expensive for example 150 for the adapter in each room. and almost the same for the splitter.


I think you're confusing terms a bit. SWM is only used as a transport medium to watch DirecTv. If you're not watching D* channels then it has no use to you. The current coaxial cables can be used for any purpose you wish (as long as you don't overlap frequencies from competing signals.) FYI: DECA operates between 475-625 MHz. In other words, if you connect a DECA to either end of a coaxial cable you can use it as a TCP/IP transport mechanism. No SWM required.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> I think you're confusing terms a bit. SWM is only used as a transport medium to watch DirecTv. If you're not watching D* channels then it has no use to you. The current coaxial cables can be used for any purpose you wish (as long as you don't overlap frequencies from competing signals.) FYI: DECA operates between 475-625 MHz. In other words, if you connect a DECA to either end of a coaxial cable you can use it as a TCP/IP transport mechanism. No SWM required.


but if the system is there already, for the purpose of saving money on getting diff equipment i would keep the swm. im just curious if the ota and the moca will conflict with each other.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

viclovr said:


> but if the system is there already, for the purpose of saving money on getting diff equipment i would keep the swm. im just curious if the ota and the moca will conflict with each other.


I think you missed the point. DECA will work without SWM. SWM is only used if you have DirecTv receivers. If you don't, it does nothing for you. As long as the additional frequencies you place on your coax are outside of the DECA band of 475-625 MHz, your scenario will work.

As an example, I have a neighbor without D*. He has a length of coax from the basement to an upstairs bedroom. This bedroom was not pre-wired for ethernet, and he did not want to fish additional line. He had a router in the basement and wished to use MOCA to get TCP/IP to his bedroom. I placed a DECA on either end of this coax to fulfill his request. Clear as mud?


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

dsw2112 said:


> I think you missed the point. DECA will work without SWM. SWM is only used if you have DirecTv receivers. If you don't, it does nothing for you. As long as the additional frequencies you place on the coax are outside of the DECA band of 475-625 MHz it will work.
> 
> As an example, I have a neighbor without D*. He has a length of coax from the basement to an upstairs bedroom. This bedroom was not pre-wired for ethernet, and he did not want to fish additional line. He had a router in the basement and wished to use MOCA to get TCP/IP to his bedroom. I placed a DECA on either end of this coax to fulfill his request. Clear as mud?


i get that but i dont think u read the orignal question. 
If I moved to a house that Already had the swm system installed prior
can ota and moca via deca work? if i already have it and it was free y would i pay for a different system?
is that clear as mud?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You can't use DECA and OTA over the same wire... But you can run a separate wire for OTA.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

You don't give a crap about SWiM.
You can't use DECA [DirecTV's MoCa] with OTA.
To use OTA & MoCa, you need "real" MoCa equipment as it works above OTA.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

viclovr said:


> i get that but i dont think u read the orignal question.
> If I moved to a house that Already had the swm system installed prior
> can ota and moca via deca work? if i already have it and it was free y would i pay for a different system?
> is that clear as mud?


De-installing a "SWM system" involves disonnecting the coax from the switch or dish. My confusion comes from the reason why you would wish to leave the SWM connected. Who cares if the SWM was free; it's of no use to you.

To answer your question; if you have SWM, DECA, and OTA on a single coax the OTA frequencies will likely overlap with either the SWM or DECA.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> You don't give a crap about SWiM.
> You can't use DECA [DirecTV's MoCa] with OTA.
> To use OTA & MoCa, you need "real" MoCa equipment as it works above OTA.


this is the answer i wanted.
thank u vos

and u too ss


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

basically if multiple rooms are connected the system already. i would keep the swm install and use it for the moca. i dont know much about the frequencys so thats y i asked if i could use both ota and moca. cause i wouldnt want to pay for a different splitter i would just keep the existing install.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

SWM ≠ deca/moca


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

To be clear, according to the MoCA alliance, DECAs are real MoCA equipment. What I think the others mean is, if you use third party adapters, you can't use any DIRECTV service or equipment but you can use OTA on the same wire. If you have DIRECTV service you must use DECAs, you can't use third party adapters.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

viclovr said:


> basically if multiple rooms are connected the system already. i would keep the swm install and use it for the moca. i dont know much about the frequencys so thats y i asked if i could use both ota and moca. cause i wouldnt want to pay for a different splitter i would just keep the existing install.


If you use a SWM you must use DECAs and you can't use OTA on the same wire.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> To be clear, according to the MoCA alliance, DECAs are real MoCA equipment. What I think the others mean is, if you use third party adapters, you can't use any DIRECTV service or equipment but you can use OTA on the same wire. If you have DIRECTV service you must use DECAs, you can't use third party adapters.


i would have no problem using decas. the whole reason for the this is to save money by not having to buy a third partys system. just keep the current system as its already installed and free and get the decas. decas are much cheaper than buying a different type of moca system. 
not being able to use it for ota at the same time isnt a big deal for me as i only have 3 tvs i would just hook up an antenna to each one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm not going to make up some nice diagram, but:

OTA .... SWM
DECA....MoCa
OTA.....MoCa
low ----high end

SWiM & MoCa don't work
DECA & OTA don't work

OTA & MoCa do
DECA & SWiM do.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not going to make up some nice diagram, but:
> 
> OTA .... SWM
> DECA....MoCa
> ...


correct me if im wrong now but isnt the deca system a form of moca?
since the regular moca system like ota would interfer with the directv signal. the deca allows the same time of function but using a different signal.

i get that the deca system wont work as well as a 'real' moca system, but in this scenario it is a good way to save money.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

DECA is MoCa "but at about half the frequency", so that's why it doesn't work with OTA.
The SWiM works in the same range as MoCa [for cable TV] so these two don't work together.

It all comes down to band allocation.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, DIRECTV coax networking using DECAs are a form of MoCA. I don't know why you think it doesn't work as well as third-party MoCA adapters... Other than not being able to use OTA it performs as well as any other generation 1 MoCA device.

Third party MoCA adapters run on a frequency that isn't compatible with DIRECTV. DECAs run on the same frequency as OTA television.


----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, DIRECTV coax networking using DECAs are a form of MoCA. I don't know why you think it doesn't work as well as third-party MoCA adapters... Other than not being able to use OTA it performs as well as any other generation 1 MoCA device.
> 
> Third party MoCA adapters run on a frequency that isn't compatible with DIRECTV. DECAs run on the same frequency as OTA television.


sorry ,ya thats want i meant


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## viclovr (Aug 15, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


>


thats a nice diagram vos
thank you for putting it together


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

viclovr said:


> the main reason im asking is the moca systems ive seen so far are really expensive for example 150 for the adapter in each room. and almost the same for the splitter.


Actiontec moca adapters are half that much or less at amazon.com. A splitter shouldn't cost more than $5-10.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As VOS has clearly illustrated (in both graphic and text forms), DECA is incompatible with OTA, CATV and cable modems. No amount of reasoning or burning desire to get something for nothing is going to change that.

If you have an itch to try it anyway, make sure you connect something that you can afford to throw away as there's a non-negligible chance it will be permanently damaged.

Replacing any DECA adapters with MoCA adapters is decidedly cost prohibitive and you should probably check out the compatibility of the green label splitters with high band MoCA before committing.

Chasing the existing coax with CAT5 is the cheapskate option. Going to Wi-Fi is probably the easiest. MoCA will likely be more costly and less easy than either.


----------

